# Manker EO2



## roach1492 (Oct 11, 2017)

Any body have trouble with the Manker EO2?Just got mine today worked fine until i put it in lock out mode,now i can't get it to unlock.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 11, 2017)

The Lock out can be challenging due to the description in the manual. The procedure is to do a single click, a double click and then a triple click all in less than around 5 seconds- and it can't just be 6 clicks, there has to be a micro pause between the one click, two click and three click. For some reason it seems a lot easier to me to get it locked than unlocked. And taking the battery out does not change anything. To balance my negativity regarding the lockout, I must say I LOVE this little light(OK, I bought three, one black, one gray and one red). It is one of the most favored AAA light in my collection(I have around 50 AAA lights, as they are always part of my backup, but at home they are often the light of choice for night time prowling around the house. My very first E02 died after a drop of 3 feet. Fortunately Manker provides excellent customer service-they had a new one in the mail to me within 48 hours and did not have me send the dead one back. Please let me know if the above sequence solves the issue, it took me a while to get the timing down. BTW, when locking it out, after mastering the 1,2,3 clicks, it will illuminate in an incredibly dim "moonlight" mode for 5 seconds and then turn off. When it unlocks, it comes on in medium for me most the time. Good Luck!


----------



## roach1492 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have tried it just wont unlock.I got it yesterday went through all the modes just fine went too moonlight modes set it on the mode i liked no problem,when i locked it out it shut down just like it should.I have tried that sequence a lot it just wont unlock.The little i got to use it i liked it i got the grey with the Nichia.I don't think the UI is bad just have too get used to long press to turn it off(if i can get it to turn back on).The little i used the light i see why you like it.Have all ready got an email from Manker i just sent them another email waiting to hear back from them,so far can't complain about customer service.


----------



## ironhorse (Oct 12, 2017)

I locked mine once and then had on H... of a time getting it unlocked.
Now I just unscrew the tail cap a little bit to keep if from getting turned on.


----------



## roach1492 (Oct 12, 2017)

Seems like they would have a reset.


----------



## ironhorse (Oct 12, 2017)

I tried leaving the battery out for awhile and it wouldn't reset. I had to keep trying until I hit on the right timing of the sequence. Not doing that again.

It's a great light if you just use the tail cap as a lock out.


----------



## roach1492 (Oct 12, 2017)

Been better than 24 hours still can't get it unlocked,and the UI is not hard.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 12, 2017)

I like this light too, but got one that was DOA, and another E02 died after a month of use. Also had a couple of Manker E11's fail as well. Innovative designs and UI's but Manker really needs to improve QC imo.


----------



## mikeyx (Oct 12, 2017)

I've also had problems with Manker lights. I had several E02s that would not function with my NiMH batteries. It seems that the battery tubes were too long and would not make contact. I also had problems switching my LAD into strobe mode. The timing was just too quick. At this point, I stay away from Manker products.

Mike


----------



## roach1492 (Oct 13, 2017)

Don't know what i done different but my EO2 unlocked (and it scared the bejesus out of me) i got the light wednesday afternoon locked it and just got it unlocked(it's friday),i wont be using the switch to lock it out anymore.Been talking back a forth with Jason at Manker he said he had never heard of that problem before.He finally told me to send a video i was going to have one of my kids make one on there phone(i don't have a phone just a desk top computer).I might not be a computer whiz but i have never had any trouble with flashlight UI's Not on my Zebralight's or any of my others.decided too go through the unlock ui a couple more times and it came on,and i did it the same way i had been four about two days.If you get An EO2 lock it out with the tailcap.


----------



## JimIslander (Jun 3, 2019)

Just received my EO2H (looks exactly like EO2 but with headband).

Will not long-press to previous mode. Long-press from off always starts in standard medium mode. Any hints?

Other than that, lovely little light with Nichia 219C. Nice low low low moonlight mode, which I appreciate in a small light. Moonlight has 21 different brightness settings, all under 1 lumen.

EDIT: Long-press comes on in either medium or high, whichever I used last. This is fine, since a short press always comes on in low, and double click is always turbo. So from off we have three different modes, from lowest to highest, and in between that we have either medium or high (which is a good bit below turbo - 54 lumens vs 175 for Nichia LED).


----------

